# Rock Eagle Effigy Mound



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)

thought i would share with you folks, i went to visit this place today and its a heck of a sight to see! in some places (the chest of the bird) the rocks are 8 to 10 feet high. 120 feet long from head to tail and 102 feet from wingtip to wingtip.








if you ever get a chance, go!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Eagle_Effigy_Mound


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

now that is a sight


----------



## Son (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, interesting, and there's others as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW!!!! Slip, never seen that before. It's really interesting to read!!!!! Thanks for the history lesson.... I LOVE stuff like that.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Been there twice. It is awesome to look at from the tower.


----------



## scottypp (Jul 19, 2010)

some good info here:...there's another one , ya know?

http://www.lostworlds.org/rock_eagle.html

PS..great shot...


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to summer camp there as a 5th grade back in 79 or 80. Was alot of fun. The story we were told about the rocl below the wing that sits by itself is that is the spot where one of the builders fell and died. Dunno if the camp is still there or not.


----------

